# Metal Mayhem...A thread for headbangers



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2017)

Post anything metal...

We’ll start it off with some Lamb Of God.. this band kicks ass. Started listening to them in the feds..this song just fit

Hopefully I embedded it right.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2017)

Another favorite


----------



## blu3bird (May 8, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 8, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 8, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 8, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 8, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (May 18, 2018)

Whats up headbangers?

Listening to the new At The Gates album: To Drink From The Night Itself. Long ass title, ain't nobody got time for that. 

Here's the video for the title track.






And a bonus, my favorite album from ATG, Slaughter of the Soul.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Grey Cardinal (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## friedguy (Jun 13, 2018)

\m/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Aug 17, 2018)

Punk was my first love. I can't think of a band around today that better demonstrates the punk attitude than Napalm Death.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Zagon (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## friedguy (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2018)

friedguy said:


>


----------

